# nepheline syenite pool filter sand safe or ?



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

this is the only stuff i can find, and it all white with some black specs here and there.... only 12.99/bag too.....

anyone using it ? and have any trouble ? is it gonna be safe for my oscar when i get the new tank setup and going ? will it adjust or move any of my water levels like PH or hardness, and if so will it be enough to make the oscar react badly to it ? or will it be such a small amount he wont even notice it...


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Lots of people are using it as it seems to be the PFS of choice at pool stores. It should be inert and not affect water parameters.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

BillD said:


> Lots of people are using it as it seems to be the PFS of choice at pool stores. It should be inert and not affect water parameters.


:thumb:


----------

